# Rearing Thumbs differences?



## VancouverBetta (Sep 25, 2009)

I have bred/reared Auratus and Leucomelas so far over the last 9 or so months. And after getting my 1st thumbs (Varadero Imitators) they have successfully bred and I now have my 1st Imi tads! Besides keeping them segregated (which I do for all my tads anyway), is there any other differences to raising Thumb tads I should know about?
Cheers.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

make sur to have lots of springtails ready for the froglets when they morph out. Most cant tackle ffs for a bit


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Raising Thumbnail Dartfrog Tadpoles (Ranitomeya) - Frog Forum


----------



## VancouverBetta (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Most thumbnails (including) imitator do best with a high protein food as tads.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Once they morph out I keep my imis in groups, and if I don't have any juvis to put them with I put them with their parents because they seem to do better when with other frogs opposed to being alone (even if the other frogs are bigger than them)

hope that helps


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Just keep in mind many of them stress easliy as froglets, They need to be held longer before you can sell them. I keep most of mine until they are 6 months ootw. Lots of micro fauna and many prefer a vertical planted viv. Vanzo's make a great first thumb. Their requirments are not as set in stone as most the others. They are durable little thumbs.

Michael


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I gotta agree with how easy the vanzos are. Great frog, and more visible than my imis


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Springs are always good to have but my veradero froglets ate fruit flies 3 weeks ootw.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

My Varaderos are eating stunted wingless melanogaster straight out of the water - no springs required.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

johnc said:


> My Varaderos are eating stunted wingless melanogaster straight out of the water - no springs required.


Mine too, but I add springs anyway.

I highly recommend lots of leaf litter wherever you're keeping your froglets. Great hiding places to deter stresses and when they're ready to come out and play they'll do so on their own.


----------

